Ask HN: Opencourseware for Economics? - zabana
======
techjuice
Say no more:
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/economics/](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/economics/)

Enjoy, do not forget to take frequent breaks from the great material to
hydrate

~~~
zabana
This is why I love HN, thanks a ton !

------
tedmiston
Economics is a huge field. Is there something specific you want to learn? eg
macroeconomics, microeconomics, economics applied to business, behavioral
economics, finance, etc

Khan Academy has good material as well.

[https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-
domain](https://www.khanacademy.org/economics-finance-domain)

~~~
zabana
I'm more interested in basic macro / micro economics theory. and Business
Intellignence. Thanks for the link, I will look into this course

------
itamarst
"Debunking Economics" is a pretty good book on mainstream economics, and why
it's mostly wrong. Unlike similar books, it demonstrates the wrongness via
self-contradiction, as opposed to by saying "but you're ignoring X and Y", so
you also get nice overview of mainstream economics.

------
azizsaya
Courses from FEE.org are excellent.

[http://courses.fee.org/?utm_source=fee.org&utm_medium=topnav](http://courses.fee.org/?utm_source=fee.org&utm_medium=topnav)

------
twoquestions
During your studies remember to be very, _very_ careful what you read. There's
good links here thus far, but there's a lot of rhetoric pretending to be
instruction out there.

